# Frozen Thawed Peas



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it okay to occasionally feed your betta bits of frozen thawed out peas even if they're not in need of it?


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

It is NEVER okay to feed your Bettas peas on any occasion. They are carnivores, and the peas will do some real damage to their system, which will make them sick, and possibly kill them.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh okay. I wasn't sure. I mean I thought since well you feed them frozen peas for constipation that it would be okay just every few weeks or so.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

You shouldn't even feed them peas for constipation, sure it'll clear it up but it wrecks their system. There are better ways to treat constipation and swim bladder.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Daphnia can also help for constipation. Bettas can't digest peas very well since they're carnivores. Fasting is also good for them.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

They can eat peas, a little bit once a week is good for them. I feed them to my bettas all of the time, and they've lived long healthy lives. Wherever you guys got your info is wrong, it doesnt hurt them at all.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I got my info here, on the Betta care forum.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Although a staple diet of green peas would not be good for a Betta due to their inability to properly digest veggies because of their short digestive tract....feeding small amounts for constipation reason should not be problematic...the goal of the green pea is for a treatment not for nutrition...with that said-personally I do not use the green pea for constipation-often for mild cases a 2-3 day fast is usually effective and/or feeding higher fiber foods like daphnia and in severe cases Epsom salt 1-2tsp/gal will help relieve constipation issues....


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

It's ok for them, I know that for sure. As long as you take the shell of the pea they'll be just fine


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i only do it once in a blue moon, if someone's looking especially fat. but, i fast them first, for a day or two, to see if it clears up on it's own. if not, i blanch a pea, and chop it into itty bitty, pellet-sized pieces, then smoosh it.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone. I only do it once a month or when they need it the most since I dont have the money for meds.


----------

